# Esa 9158



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi all. New to this wonderful forum. Wondering if someone here can help out here. I was give a 70's Benrus Electromatic, running a ESA 9158 movement. The curious thing is that even after I put in the right battery, still it stops and only runs when I press the back case.

Any help is appreciatedESA 9158


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Firstly welcome to the forum.

If that is your watch in the photo it appears to be missing the battery strap. I suspect when you push down on the case back you are making contact with the battery to the case ground and completing the circuit. Ther are a few very knowledgable folks here that can help if this is not the problem.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Firstly welcome to the forum.
> 
> If that is your watch in the photo it appears to be missing the battery strap. I suspect when you push down on the case back you are making contact with the battery to the case ground and completing the circuit. There are a few very knowledgeable folks here that can help if this is not the problem.


Thanks for your replay. Actually this is the way that the ESA 9158 movement is. It does not have a battery strap, the connection is done by a circle connector in the case back case.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I have seen them both with and without the battery hold down. Another possibility is a poor connection from the small tab that touches the side of the battery case that actually is the electrical contact , not the case back. You can see it in your photo near the V in Varta. Another possibility is not enough pressure down on the cell to make good contact on the anode. I have a Hamilton using this movement that the previous owner installed a small piece of foam over the cell to apply more pressure. I suspect these movements that do have the hold down are an improvement as a fix for this problem. BTW the circles on the case back in most cases an insulator so the case back does not make contact with the cell or it's contacts.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> I have seen them both with and without the battery hold down. Another possibility is a poor connection from the small tab that touches the side of the battery case that actually is the electrical contact , not the case back. You can see it in your photo near the V in Varta. Another possibility is not enough pressure down on the cell to make good contact on the anode. I have a Hamilton using this movement that the previous owner installed a small piece of foam over the cell to apply more pressure. I suspect these movements that do have the hold down are an improvement as a fix for this problem. BTW the circles on the case back in most cases an insulator so the case back does not make contact with the cell or it's contacts.


Thanks again my friend. Yesterday afternoon I opened the watch and gently cleaned the connectors and anything that resembled dirt, reinserted the cell and the watch has been running fine. Hope that it continues to do so.

As soon as I can, Ill post pics of the watch.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

As promised, here are the pics.

Thanks againBenrus Crossover ESA 9158


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi all. Have not posted here for a while. Concerning my Benrus here, the problem of not getting a proper connection still persists. As watchnutz had suggested, I have a broken battery strap. I mean, I am missing the "leg" that goes to the side and down the battery. Does anyone here know where I might buy this piece or is it better to buy the entire movement. They can be found on the bay for about $30.00.

Thanks in advance.

Oh. Does some have the service manual for this movement??

Thanks again


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ChrisG said:


> I mean, I am missing the "leg" that goes to the side and down the battery. Does anyone here know where I might buy this piece or is it better to buy the entire


I can see the broken battery terminal strip in your photo below. It would be quite an easy repair even without the correct part...just undo the screw holding the remains of the broken terminal and fabricate a new one out of thin brass or similar. 

But I probably have a spare one somewhere.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> ChrisG said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, I am missing the "leg" that goes to the side and down the battery. Does anyone here know where I might buy this piece or is it better to buy the entire
> ...


Thanks for answering Silver Hawk. Please let me know if you have one. I will be more than happy to buy it from you.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ChrisG said:


> Thanks for answering Silver Hawk. Please let me know if you have one. I will be more than happy to buy it from you.


I cant PM you...so can you post a reply here with your email address please.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> ChrisG said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for answering Silver Hawk. Please let me know if you have one. I will be more than happy to buy it from you.
> ...


[email protected]

Thanks


----------

